# FREE BIKE , free to collector Dudley West Mids



## BADGER.BRAD (13 Feb 2021)

Hello all,
I have a commuter/ touring bike free to good home. It has improved brakes, nearly new tyres, chain and rear cluster plus rear derailleur and back wheel, adjustable stem and has front and rear lights. It is rather dusty as I have not used it for a while due to illness plus I am moving home so need to down size my collection of Things ! First come first served.

Brad


----------



## cyberknight (13 Feb 2021)

Hello
Im interested subject to size? it looks a bit big for me but its hard to tell from the photo


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2021)

Looks 23" to me


----------



## BADGER.BRAD (13 Feb 2021)

IT IS 23 INCH


----------



## cyberknight (13 Feb 2021)

Thanks too big for me  
ya all need to shrink a bit !


----------



## Chislenko (13 Feb 2021)

Very generous offer, personally don't need another bike but fair play to you.

I have a fixation with large chain rings, some of them, yours included are a thing of beauty!


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Feb 2021)

If you want to feel the warm glow of Doing a Good Thing here are a couple of charities that take bikes

https://thebikeproject.co.uk/pages/mission
https://www.re-cycle.org/

I have no experience of, or connection with, either of them.


----------



## Chris S (13 Feb 2021)

It's a generous offer but it's outside my lockdown area. Interestingly, you're allowed to travel out of it for the purpose of picketing!
https://www.gov.uk/guidance/national-lockdown-stay-at-home#when-you-can-leave-home


----------



## Echolalia (14 Feb 2021)

Morning, what brakes are on the bike?


----------



## derrick (14 Feb 2021)

Echolalia said:


> Morning, what brakes are on the bike?


----------



## vickster (14 Feb 2021)

Echolalia said:


> Morning, what brakes are on the bike?


Looks like silver ones...


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2021)

vickster said:


> Looks like silver ones...


----------



## Chris S (14 Feb 2021)

Echolalia said:


> Morning, what brakes are on the bike?


Calipers on alloy rims. It should stop quite well.


----------



## Echolalia (14 Feb 2021)

I live in Oxford but a friend at work travels to here from near you everyday and might be able to collect it. Can I get back to you tomorrow about collection? Seems decent.


----------



## BADGER.BRAD (16 Feb 2021)

Sorry everyone, the bike has now gone to a local person, thanks for your interest.


----------

